# Expansion of a Ranch Girl - by PumpkinBelly (~BBW, ~~WG, Eating, Feeding, Pregnancy)



## PumpkinBelly (Sep 10, 2015)

*Expansion of a Ranch Girl*
by PumpkinBelly​


"Well, they are all loaded and ready to go," said Jeffreys as he surveyed the freshly packed cattle cars.

"Yes. You must have had quite a time squeezing them in there," said Broadman.

Sam Broadman was a livestock rancher in remote Pesborn County, Kansas. His ranch had had its ups and downs over the last twenty years, with the last economic downturn nearly running him out of business. Sam was glad  to have had the sense to hire a biological research engineer a few years earlier in case he had to switch to agriculture. The engineer had developed what was first thought to be a terrific new soil fertilizer with properties that would enable the crops to produce natural insecticides and weed poison. Lab tests at the local agricultural school showed no cancerous or disease causing effects when the crops were exposed to human tissue. However, exposure to the experimental plants caused overactive cell replication.

When the engineer told Sam what he had discovered, they both knew that using the new fertilizer in crops could have unexpected and unknown side effects on humans. Sam could just imagine his three foot ears of corn going to market and mutations popping up all over the country. The resulting stress and lawsuits would drive him to an early grave and end his family's hopes for economic security.

The chances of losing his ranch loomed on the horizon like a giant cow seething and anxious to gobble everything up. He became profoundly depressed until he realized that he had not thought about all of the possibilities for the new compound. What about a new kind of animal feed? Were there any chances of indirect side effects on humans given this kind of application?


Sam started feeding the test grain to his thinnest cow. Perhaps some growth would result, and the work done so far would not have been in vain. For six weeks, the engineer studied the cow for a sign of reaction to the feed. The cow gained close to one thousand pounds by the end of the testing period. The animal's belly was so huge that its legs were raised off of the ground enough to immobilize it. When packed into a land trailer for hauling to market, chunks of the cow's belly oozed out of the openings in the sides.

Sam was almost ecstatic with these early test results. Other tests revealed that the meat held none of the cell reproductive properties of the feed. The future looked bright once again.

A month later as several dozen trucks drive out of the front gate with profoundly fattened cows, eighteen-year-old Jenny Broadman wheels up to the house on her mountain bike. Her shoulder length reddish-brown hair and dark green eyes compliment a face attractive enough to allow her to become a very well paid model. Her thin body and perky C cup breasts complete a picture of delicate beauty. Of course, this is not the way Jenny sees herself.

"Why do I have to be so scrawny?" Jenny ponders gloomily to herself as she walks back to her room. Her room is in the back left corner of the house and is secluded by a thick overgrowth of trees and bushes. It has always allowed her to wallow in self-misery without being disturbed.

Jenny throws her knapsack on the floor and proceeds to strip off her olive green T-shirt and blue jean shorts. She stands in front of her mirror gaping at what she perceives to be a skeletal figure. Although no bone outlines are visible, tears rise in Jenny's eyes as she watches her hands glide over the smooth surface of her flat stomach. She is deeply saddened by the flatness of her butt and the minuscule curves of her hips.

She collapses onto her king size bed to stretch out, and she can't stop crying. She has known for a long time that she is "blessed" with a fast metabolism. She thinks back to six summers previously when she was twelve. Her best friend, John Bradley, and she had both confided in a mutually shared secret. They both dreamed of making her belly grow absolutely huge--parade float-sized or blimp-sized maybe. Of course, these were children's fantasies, but the idea of possessing a large belly has always filled her with happiness and sexual satisfaction. Her dreams of having a belly big enough to always force her legs apart whenever seated, having to have clothes specially made for a person of her immense size, or feeling the firmness upon the curved underside of her bulk when sitting on a floor fueled numerous orgasms since puberty.

In high school, John had become her boyfriend. They had loved each other for years and could not imagine ever dating anyone else. Throughout high school, John and Jenny had devised different ways of stuffing her, but their shared favorite method usually won out. John would sneak four buckets of fried chicken, two dozen chocolate chip cookies, a can of weight gain powder, three two liter bottles of cola, and a gallon of whole milk into Jenny's room through the window at least three times a week. Jenny would consume the chicken and two bottles of cola first. Her stomach would be stretched out at least nine inches after this. She then poured the milk into a couple of pitchers to mix with the small can of weight gain powder. After consuming this, she chugged down the third bottle of cola along with the cookies. At the end of each feast, Jenny's stomach rounded out enough to cover half of her lap. Her eyes glazed over, a silly grin appeared, and she would lay back on the bed so that John could hold her and gently rub her belly. Regardless of how much pleasure these stuffings gave them, Jenny managed to gain five extra pounds over four years! Her body's metabolic betrayal completely disgusted her.

In spite of all of this, Jenny knows there is hope. Hanging in the corner alongside other family photos is an eight-by-ten inch color photo of her older sister, Julie, taken a year ago. Julie stood behind the house with the old tool shed and some trees in the background. Her shoulder length brown hair and brown eyes complimented an even more beautiful face than Jenny's. Julie had a wide smile on her face, and below her 36DD sized breasts sat a belly that stuck out just over three feet in front of her. A pair of triple extra-large denim overalls and purple T-shirt looked appropriate on Julie's nine months pregnant with twins body. Small blue-and-white Nike sneakers completed the outfit.


Julie had started putting on weight before she knew about the pregnancy. The doctor confirmed her condition at the end of the first month, but by then Julie was already twenty pounds heavier, with over ninety percent of the gain in her belly. It seems that the Broadman sisters both had excellent pre-pregnancy metabolisms. However, their genes favor extreme abdominal weight gain after the influence of some environmental stimuli such as pregnancy, stress, or biochemical imbalance from using certain drugs. And once gained, the weight is very difficult if not impossible to lose.


Jenny remembers having to help her sister do even simple things like waddling around or getting dressed during the third trimester. By seven months, Julie had gained one hundred twenty pounds and was having a difficult time coping with her condition. She could not control her appetite and ate off-and-on from morning until night during the last couple of months. In the final week before birth, Julie weighed two hundred seventy-five pounds, which was a one hundred fifty pound total gain. After the birth, she dropped to two hundred sixty pounds and left the hospital wearing one size smaller maternity clothes. Julie has exercised and stayed on a fixed meal plan to get into a healthier physical condition after the pregnancy. However, she has never managed to lose any more of the weight and waddles around with nearly all of the fat still in her belly.


Jenny smiles when thinking of her sister's last visit a few days earlier. Julie came into the house full of energy with her husband, Tim, carrying the children in his arms. Jenny patted her sister's belly and hugged her tenderly. "How are you feeling now?" Jenny asked. Julie said, "Very well considering that I seem to have finally gotten used to having a huge non-pregnant belly. I still have trouble sometimes with little things like tying shoes . . ." She said this while grinning at Tim, and he smiled back. ". . . but I have very loving and supportive help whenever it's needed."


Jenny and Julie went into Jenny's room to talk for awhile. Julie ambled over to the rocking chair in the corner across from the end of the bed and sat down slowly. Jenny sat on the end of the bed. In this privacy, Jenny asked, "Are you really doing okay? You look so beautiful now that I think I'm a little envious." Julie replied, "I'm fine since I started doing weight training and bicycling ten months ago. The program has developed my leg and lower back muscles to make it easier for me to tote around this enormous belly. I still have trouble driving though. I've learned how to compensate for my belly in terms of moving my feet and legs to control the pedals, but I have to sit back so far to be comfortable now that I have problems handling the wheel. My doctor has said that the only way around this dilemma is to modify the car to accommodate my new figure, but we can't afford to do it right now and our insurance won't cover it since Tim can still drive without difficulty." Jenny said, "That's a terrible attitude for the insurance company to have! What about your right to drive when you choose to?" Julie said, "Evidently they don't agree, and it sucks. I'm not worried though because we already have some money put back to do it, just not enough yet. The modifications will be done before too much longer."

During the whole conversation Julie kept a hand on her belly out of habit. She unconsciously rubbed the top and right side some. Jenny gave her her full attention. She almost drooled over contemplating her sister's gloriously sexy body. She wanted that kind of figure so badly that it hurt to think of it for too long with Julie sitting there. Jenny didn't know if she could wait long enough to have children before her body was transformed into this vision that sat rocking a few feet away.

Julie asked, "Did I hear you right a minute ago when you said I look beautiful and that you are envious of my appearance?" Jenny smiled and said, "Yes, that's what I said." Julie said, "I can hardly believe it. Look at me. I'm a giant belly with legs, arms, and a head. I'm stuck in maternity clothes to be most comfortable and really large clothes for moderate comfort. You have a great body. Why would you want to look like I do now?" Jenny said, "I can't adequately explain it. Something about the idea of having a big belly has always excited and pleased me beyond words. I would relish having your type of body. In fact, I dream of a belly over three times bigger than yours as my ideal figure." She quickly asked, "Does this revelation shock you?" Julie replied, "In some ways it does. In other ways I can understand. History is replete with cultures and individuals who love big bellied women and men. Big bellies were once a sign of good fortune because it meant that people were getting more than enough food to survive. Given my corpulent appearance the ancient Romans would probably worship me as a previously unknown goddess. Even after considering these older views, my own cultural bias must be interfering because I don't completely comprehend why you would want to give up such an attractive figure." Jenny said, "I don't think it's attractive though. I've always considered myself too thin and scrawny to be looked at as a mature woman. I look like an overly tall little girl who thinks she's becoming a woman when really she isn't. Sure, I have great breasts, but the rest of me is flat and unfeminine. I perceive a need for curves to feel like an adult woman who is satisfied with her appearance. My need for curves in this case means a very round belly, and I'm not ashamed to admit it." Julie said, "Nor should you be. I respect your choice. I want you to be happy with yourself, and if having a belly makes you happy, then go for it." Julie added, "Just please be careful. Don't do anything that could hurt you without thinking about it carefully first. I will always be here to talk to you whenever you need me to be."

Jenny sat there and thought for a couple of minutes. After the pause she said, "Thanks for your vote of confidence. I will someday have a large, round belly, but I don't yet know when or how this will come about. Regardless of that, please keep this between us. I don't want to have to explain it to everybody else because they will all think I'm crazy." Julie said, "Don't worry. I won't mention it to anyone."

Jenny drifts back to the present from her daydream of talking with her sister. She smiles and decides to call John. An afternoon of spending time with him seems to be a better idea than moping on the bed.

"Hello, John?" Jenny asks through the receiver. "Yes, hello, Jenny. What's up?" John says. "Not much. Can you come over to spend some time with me?" Jenny asks. "Sure, I'll be there in a few minutes. Bye." John says. "Bye," Jenny says.

Jenny hops up and gets dressed in an old oversized summer dress for extra comfort. She stuffs a pillow under it and smiles at herself in the mirror. Her huge bellied dream self stares back at her reassuringly. She giggles and then throws the pillow on the bed and goes outside to meet John at the front gate.

The Bradley home is only five miles away on the same road as her own. She reaches the gate in time to see John coming over the small rise in the road in his 1978 light blue two door Toyota Corolla. He drives through the gate and parks near the house. He jumps out of the car and runs over to warmly greet her with a hug and kiss.

They put their arms around each others shoulders and walk around behind the house through the trees. After talking and laughing for awhile, they eventually reach the barn on the left side of the property. The tree field boundary is just to the right of the building. Jenny walks ahead and wanders into the section reserved for calves and recently purchased cows. There are only a few animals present, and she immediately notices something very strange. A calf born two weeks ago is in its stall asleep. What's so odd about it is that the calf must weigh in excess of five hundred pounds rather than the fifty pounds it should weigh. Jenny's mouth falls open in shock upon seeing this.

John walks up behind Jenny and looks in the stall. An expression of amazement flashes across his face as he asks, "What in the name of God has happened to this calf?" Jenny is dumbfounded. She walks in slowly and places a hand very carefully on the animal's tremendously swollen side. "Come feel her," Jennys asks. "Her body is so firm. It's hard to believe that this isn't just a lot of blubber or fluid since this calf is only two weeks old." John says, "Two weeks? This is too improbable to calculate. A five hundred pound calf has never been heard of before, at least not in this county." "True. We would have seen it in the papers or local farmer's journal before now if there had been one anywhere around here," Jenny says. She adds, "And yet it's here, in our barn! Let's look around and see if we can find some kind of explanation for this, no matter how implausible it seems to be." "Okay," John replies.

The two split up and look through every section of the building. All of the fully mature cow stalls were emptied a few hours ago, so the only things to really check out are the supplies and equipment. Jenny checks the watering trough and finds nothing. She continues searching the opposite side of the building yet finds nothing peculiar. John finds a number of crates about twenty feet away from the calf area in a storage room. "Jenny, come look at this," John asks. Jenny rushes over to the storage room to see a stack of large wooden crates marked with red-and-black letters. The labels read: WARNING, Cow feed RTS-792, poisonous to humans and other animals. Jenny steps back from the crates in confusion. Poisonous cow feed? RTS-792?

"John, I don't understand this at all. Dad has always used regular feed with the cows. Do you think this could be some type of experimental feed that he is testing?" "It must be. You and I both know that your dad would never use anything dangerous to feed his animals. However, given the condition of that calf, this must be the answer we have been looking for. I know it's not very scientific to associate this as the sole reason behind the calf's condition, but it is the only out-of-place element that either of us have been able to find," John says.

Jenny sits down beside the crates to think about the situation for a few minutes. Then the thought hits her. "Where's the information packet on this stuff? Have you seen it in here?" Jenny asks. John replies, "No, I looked around the crates and didn't see anything else except a little hay."

Jenny gets up and runs to the small records office at the end of the barn. She boots the records computer and asks John to check the hard copy filing cabinets. After about an hour of searching, Jenny finally runs across an encrypted folder on the second backup optical disk. The folder is labeled: "RTSproj". She finds the decryption program and copies the decrypted information over to a clean ZIP disk. John watches as Jenny pulls up the summary for the information packet from the copied file.

This information displays for them to read:
RTS-792: New animal feed from experiments conducted on Broadman Farm. Compound used to produce this feed was originally designed as a crop fertilizing agent in case the economic condition of the cattle industry forced the Broadman Farm to switch over to raising crops. Results of initial tests show 350% to 400% increase in crop yields when compared with national quotas for the previous season. Laboratory testing revealed that consumption of the plants fertilized with this compound would cause massive cell replication in humans and animals, specifically in the muscle and fatty tissues. When fed to cattle, the cows gained an average of 1,200 pounds, with 99.9987% of the new tissue accumulation in their bellies. Further tests show that the chemicals in the feed responsible for the fattening process naturally drain out of a cow's system, so consumption of the meat by humans is safe. Tests are being done to see if this feed may be used with other livestock in the future.

Jenny sits back in her chair stunned. Her dream of a splendidly large belly could be realized with this secret miracle of science stored in the next room! She quickly turns off the computer and puts everything back where she found it. She ejects the ZIP disk and puts it into her dress pocket. She then starts to run out of the office, but John grabs her before she has a chance to make it through the door.

John turns Jenny to face him and asks, "Where do you think you're going?" "Where do you think, loverboy?" Jenny answers in a sultry and excited voice. The look on her face is one of obsessive desire. Her compulsion to develop her belly is obviously clouding her judgment. "This could be very dangerous, Jenny! I don't want you to get hurt. You know I adore the thought of you with a big belly, but this stuff could cause you to grow all over. You may grow a giant belly, but at the same time you may also become fifteen feet tall and get very sick. Please don't do this . . ." John says with a desperate tone in his voice. Jenny stands still and looks into John's worried eyes. Jenny thinks to herself, "He really is afraid of what could happen to me. Wait, of course he is. He loves you you silly dope!"

"John, according to what the test report said, there is no evidence that it will make me grow taller. It will probably make me grow considerably fatter in my belly, which is what we both have wanted for years! Look, I know it could be dangerous, but I'm tired of waiting for a pregnancy or some other miracle to happen along to fatten me up. This could be the only chance I have to develop my dream body. I know that neither of us is ready to be a parent, and the other alternatives are just too much harder for me to consider trying." Jenny continues by asking, "John, I love you very much, and I know you feel the same way about me. Please help me do this. I'm willing to take a chance if you will stand by my side and support me in this effort. Please, honey, I know it's an incredible risk, but I want to do it! What do you say?"

John sits back down in the desk chair. His face wears a look of intense concentration for a few minutes. "Jenny," he asks, "you will have to make an earnest promise before I even consider going along with you in terms of doing something that is conceivably so dangerous." "What do you want me to promise?" Jenny asks. His attitude reassures her that he is taking the concept of the new feed extremely seriously, but she hopes his answer will involve going ahead with using it. "Jenn," he says, "I want us both to go into your room and work up a detailed plan regarding how we want to do this. I do not want to see you after you have become impatient and secretly swallowed a whole bag of the stuff . . . without control, you could become a completely helpless blob of flesh. Unable to feed yourself. Unable to breathe without an oxygen mask. Unable to even make love with me. I'm sure you would be miserable if something like that happened. I know I would be." Jenny turns away from him and looks hurt for a moment. After a few seconds of considering it, she knows that he is right. She wants to be relatively enormous, but she does not want to grow so big that life becomes a painful chore rather than a relished gift. She turns back to him and says, "You're right. I want to be huge, but I don't want to run the risk of accidentally overdoing it. We need to work out a plan that will satisfy both of our desires without injuring me. Let's write a plan. I promise to follow it."

Jenny and John put their arms around each other and walk back to her room. Once there, they lock the door, sit down on the floor rug, and start writing the plan on a large yellow legal pad. "Hmm," Jenny says, "First, we need to think about getting some larger clothes for me to wear while I'm growing. How about maternity clothes a few sizes bigger?" John says, "Sure. We can start shopping on the Net tonight and visit a few stores tomorrow morning." Jenny continues, "Next, we need to stock up on extra food. According to the information packet the feed increases the appetite, so we have to be prepared for monstrous cravings." She grins. "We also need to think about investing in a van sometime in the future. I'm thinking that my belly will eventually be way too big for me to fit into a regular-sized car. What do you think?" John scoots over and picks Jenny up to sit her in his lap. He puts his arms around her and gently rubs her tummy while kissing the back and side of her neck. He replies, "I agree. You will be quite large by the end of our plan. I could just imagine trying to squeeze your bulk into my Toyota. If we ever succeeded in stuffing you in, then we would have to ask the fire rescue unit to come cut you out!" This last comment results in them looking at each other and breaking out into a shared fit of laughter that lasts for about five minutes. When this is over, they kiss and cuddle for awhile before falling asleep on the rug.


----------



## PumpkinBelly (Sep 10, 2015)

*Chapter 2 *

"Welcome back, ladies and gentlemen, this is Mitch Richardson sitting with Lisa Edwards for the CBS coverage of the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. The floats and aerial presentations have been fabulous so far. What do you think, Lisa?" Lisa replies, "I agree. The entrants in this year's gala have outdone themselves with floats contructed using just about anything . . . flowers, paper mache, wood, metal, and even LCD flat panels showing CGI animation. There has certainly been a great deal of style and ingenuity in terms of blending the older and newer techniques. Thank goodness we still have a good while to go before it's over." Lisa smiles and looks back down at the parade then over to Mitch.

"Yes, indeed," Mitch says while glancing out the window. "Oh, wow, I've never seen a living float before. Would you look at that!" "Oh my gosh! It's the GoodYear Girl!" Lisa says with excitement.

Rolling down the street is a huge platform upon which sits the GoodYear Girl. Seated just behind the center of the float, her belly rests between her outstretched legs with the front of it supported a few inches past the end of the platform. Except for her face, GoodYear Girl is completely encased in a skintight custom grey body suit with the GoodYear company logo printed on both sides of her expansive gut. She smiles and waves to the cheering crowds on the sides of the street.

Jenny Bradley, a.k.a. GoodYear Girl, thinks to herself that she has accomplished the impossible. She had worked as the spokeswoman for the GoodYear company since she weighed in at 500 pounds. At that time her massive pregnant-looking belly had been big enough to hold a fetal-positioned full-grown man and had been a foot longer than her now useless unbent legs.

A one teaspoon per week dose of the experimental cow feed in her family's barn had given her an almost uncontrollable appetite. Of course, the effect had been exponential. As her belly grew, so did her appetite. By the time she decided to stop using the feed, Jenny weighed 1,100 pounds with a midsection that stretched ten feet and two inches in measurement from her breast bone to her belly button. She could just barely see over her enormous bulge. Her present daily food intake is comparable to that of five pregnant women.

The GoodYear Girl character had surprisingly evolved into a super hero for children to look up to. She appears in comic books, an animated series, and a series of Internet pages. In the fictional adventures, GoodYear Girl has several special abilities, which have grown more elaborate over time with the blossoming of her figure. She possesses mega-strength. She can fly. She can manipulate her size in order to grow to the height of a skyscraper or shrink to the size of a gnat. She can will her belly to absorb objects or people to either hide or entrap them. She is able to swell just her belly to larger sizes when necessary and even flatten it if she must hide in plain sight. She can also flex her belly, which enables her to flip it around like a battering ram. She fights the Anti-Belly League, a group of villains who are bent on "permanently deflating" her to destroy the basis of her powers so that they may then conquer the world.

As the float slowly continues forward, Jenny is suddenly surprised by the voice of a small girl who rushes out of the crowd to her immediate right. The girl is dressed in a "GoodYear Girl Action Suit" sold at local costume shops. Her inflated replica belly is thrust forth proudly, and a genuinely wide smile adorns her face as she gently touches the immense right flank of her heroine. Jenny smiles back at the little one and asks, "You look ready to take on the fight for good in the world. What's your name?"

"I'm Jaime Blake, also known as Mini Blimp, and I hope to join forces with you someday. You're my favorite action hero!"

"Thank you very much, Jaime. Why won't you join me now? You seem ready," Jenny responds.

"Thanks, but I have a lot of growing to do in real life before I'll be able to back you up on missions," she says. Jaime looks down and pats her fake tummy while saying this. She looks sad for a moment, and Jenny puts a finger under her chin to get Jaime to look up.

"Don't worry," Jenny says, "it took me a long time to get this big. Believe me when I say that although you are frustrated with your size now, you are sure to have a great deal of fun in growing to be even half as big as I am today. And, I bet when you are a bit older you will have a loving other to support you in this important effort. A young man perhaps . . . "

"Oooo, boys! That would be awful. How can you say something like that?" Jaime asks.

"I'm sorry. I forget myself sometimes. It's just something older super heroes think about. Will you forgive me?" Jenny asks.

Jaime looks at her for a few moments and then smiles. "Sure, I forgive you. I think I need to go. I can't see my mom, and I need to find her. Fortunately, the street sign where we were is still in sight, so I should be able to catch up with her no sweat. Thanks, GoodYear Girl! Bye!" Jaime excitedly yells as she jumps down from the float. She waves while running toward the far end of the sidewalk.

"Bye!" yells Jenny.

The atmosphere around Jenny starts getting hazy as soon as Jaime is gone. Voices are echoing and overlapping as though heard through a metal funnel. Ripples and folds appear in the sky and in the surrounding buildings. The crowd turns into a multicolored miasma with no discernible differences present between individuals. A dark void envelops the dissolving environment like a large virtual fog that blots out all awareness of reality. Jenny becomes dazed by the unexpectedly quick changes. She thinks, "What's happening? What's . . ."

"Come on sleepyhead. Time to wake up! It's going to be a very busy day," says John while gently shaking her shoulders.

Jenny jerks awake. Consciousness invades her mind with the same force as a torrent of nearly freezing cold ice water striking every sensitive nerve ending outward from her body's center. As the tingling sensation fades by passing through her hair follicles, fingernails, toenails and teeth, Jenny reaches to stroke the massive paunch that seemed to have proudly adorned her torso just a few moments before and winds up rubbing her flat middle. "Wow, what an amazingly vivid dream that was!" Jenny thought. "I was far bigger and heavier than I would really feel comfortable with, but what a rush it was to have a pregnant-looking belly that huge!"

John kneels down to gather his girlfriend into his arms. "Did you have a restful night, and are you looking forward to today?"

"Sleep was excellent and I'm definitely looking forward to today!" she says.

John says, "Today we begin the journey of giving life to our shared dream." While speaking, he reaches up to hold her face and smiles at her. She grins and then follows with a quick laugh. Jenny kisses him and lays her head on his chest. He snuggles her and kisses the top of her head as he rests his cheek against it.

Jenny says. "I had a wonderful dream about one way I might look and feel after the fulfillment of our plan. I wish you could have seen me! I weighed a little over half a ton with nearly all of the gain in my belly. My paunch was so firm. I almost couldn't see over its top." She tells him the rest, and they both happily laugh about it. "I wonder if I could actually reach such a huge size?" Jenny audibly ponders.

"I don't think either of us can know for sure given the unknown nature of the feed in its direct application to human physiology. Though I still think it's a good idea to use the feed cautiously," John replies while rubbing her lower back and the side of her neck. 

"That's very true," Jenny says, "I like the idea of remaining able to waddle around on my own, or at least use a decent sized wheelchair if I accidentally grow a little too big. Being bedridden is not on my list of desired things outside of a good fantasy. And we do have quite a number of things to do today."

Jenny slowly rises from the floor and stretches. She moves over to the corner where her computer is sitting making funny little noises each time the hard disk searches for a new file while running self-diagnostic programs. Her hand nudges the mouse, and her monitor exits suspend mode. In the Web browser is a list of maternity shop and general clothing store links that she had been searching through earlier. She scans through each store's selection and prints out everything within their combined budget that she likes. She slides the small packet of printouts into a blue pocketed looseleaf academic folder pulled from the shelf underneath the printer. She smiles and gets up to shower and dress.

In the meantime, John is in the kitchen cooking eggs, bacon, sausage, Belgian waffles, and pancakes. He pays extra attention to portions making sure that Jenny gets four times the amount of food she usually eats. He pours up some orange juice and places a tub of butter and the small glass maple syrup bottle in the middle of the table between their plates. He is just finishing putting the finishing touches on Jenny's plate when she walks in.

"Mmmm, it smells terrific in here!" Jenny says while putting her arms around him from behind.

"Yes, it does. I wanted to mark the official first day of our plan with a special breakfast feast," John replies. "What do you think about the spread?"

Jenny looks over at the table, and her eyes bug out. Her hands wander down to rub her lower belly in the empty few inches between it and the front waist of her jeans. "It all looks and smells wonderful," Jenny replies. "However, there is something I have to do first..." Jenny pulls out a small plastic sack full of RTS-792 feed and scoops out one heaping teaspoon. She then opens her mouth wide, says "down the hatch", and chews quickly then swallows it.

Jenny then jumps over to her chair and starts chowing down on her breakfast immediately. She shovels two forkfuls of egg, a sausage patty, and one quarter of a waffle into her mouth. The flavors almost order her food-obsessed brain to continue her gorging. She follows her first mouth stuffing with a two whole glasses of orange juice, three sausage patties, two pancakes, and five bites of egg. She feels the tingling sensations caused by her esophagus being stretched and required to handle more food than usual.

A silent thought passes through her mind, "Too bad these sensations won't seem quite so pronounced when I eventually become used to eating this way. Of course, I'm sure that I will still experience other satisfying sensations from packing away the food like this."

Jenny looks up and frantically asks John to hand the gallon of milk to her from the fridge. He reaches back, opens the door, and slides the milk off of the front of the middle shelf. He hands it to her. She unscrews the lid and proceeds to raise the almost full gallon to her lips to chug it down. Her Adams apple goes up-and-down numerous times like a pumping piston.

After about a minute, John hears final slurps from the upturned milk jug. Jenny places the empty container on the edge of the table and proceeds to lean back and loudly belch. Her hand reaches down to pat an already six inch swollen belly. She looks at it proudly for a minute and imagines it at twelve times its current size.

A twisted grin appears on Jenny's face as she gazes longingly at all that remains of the once huge meal. She picks up her plate and tips it up at her mouth. The final half-plate of eggs and five sausage patties slide between her teeth to be gently caressed by her tongue in almost the same manner as she might please a lover. Her jaw sets to grinding the contents of her vastly stretched mouth. She chews with her eyes closed and a wide smile on her face for almost five minutes, while swallowing only a little of the food every few seconds until it's gone. The flavors trip over each other and blend together on her taste buds. She then rapidly slathers five Belgian waffles with butter and syrup to quickly chew and swallow half of each waffle at a time until they are history.

Jenny lovingly rubs either side of her eight inch mound and unbuttons her jeans to relax. She slumps back in the chair, and her belly spreads out just enough to cause the jeans to unzip themselves in response to her movement. "Oh, baby, you did so good . . ." she says, absent-mindedly talking kindly to her slightly rounded belly while hugging it tenderly. She adds, "And you're going to do so much better in the days and weeks to come."

When breakfast is over, Jenny and John head out to the maternity shop in the mall close to town. The winding road passes several farms with large crops of corn and wheat. Cows graze on the hillside of another ranch several miles from the Broadman ranch. She sits back and takes in the beauty of the countryside.

Jenny takes out the folder to look over the list of items from the maternity shop catalog, then her hand clutches her middle as she feels a mixed tightening and tingling along her waistline. She leans back in the seat and watches her belly pooch out a few inches. She relaxes and her slightly rounder gut is still there. Her eyes open wide with surprise. She knows the feed is fast but she wasn't expecting her body to respond this quickly.

John finds a parking space, turns the car off and starts to get out when he notices the look on Jenny's face and the direction of her eyes. He reaches over and places his hand on top of hers. "Are you alright?" he asks.

"Yes, I'm fine, but look at my belly, it's already bulged out a little," she says. Jenny raises the front of her blouse and they both look at the rounded front of her stomach. John leans over and kisses it, followed by a soft kiss on her lips. "My sudden development doesn't concern you?" she asks. 

"Of course, I'm concerned you don't grow too fast. The fact that you did grow a little excites me though. Although it seems fast, you saw what happened to that calf back at the ranch after having only eaten that feed for a couple of weeks. I think your sudden growth supports what we talked about earlier. Try eating the same amount of feed that you swallowed this morning once a week so your body won't grow so fast that it either makes you uncomfortable or even, heaven forbid, endangers you," he says.

Jenny knows that it's true the feed could have an explosive effect on the growth of her belly, and eating it spaced out will likely alleviate the possibility of her growing too quickly in spite of what just happened. A few inches at a time is one thing, but a few feet in a couple of minutes would completely freak her out. Besides, growing slowly in addition to being safer will also give her the chance to enjoy watching her belly gradually become fuller and rounder. She would have the time to get used to her body's increasing weight and size. Avoiding rapid, overwhelming body changes is something every woman who's really expecting a baby appreciates.

"I agree, sweetie. It excites me, too, but I believe I was a bit overly concerned about it because in spite of having been expecting it, I wasn't really prepared for the growth spurt when it happened. Besides, it's good to remember that regardless of how much or how little of the feed I use, we never know when I'll experience a slight growth spurt after I eat some of it. I just have to remember there's always a chance for small sudden growth spurts. It will be ok. Let's go shop!" Jenny says.

Mother's Morning Maternity is very close to the mall's food court. Varied fragrances of freshly cooked dishes wafted through the shop's open entrance. The smell of the food tantalizes Jenny's appetite even though she felt satisfyingly stuffed when they finished breakfast. She concentrates on her task of finding new clothes to try to distract herself from the strong hunger pangs which suddenly start nagging her. A young lady comes out from behind the register and says, "Welcome to Mother's Morning, my name is Laura, how may I help you today?"

"Hello Laura, can you please help us find these clothes?" Jenny asks. She hands the list to Laura, who says, "Of course, ma'am, I believe everything on this list is in stock. I'll check the computer. It will only take a moment."

Jenny smiles, rocks back and forth on her toes and looks around at the items in the front of the shop, still trying to ignore her persistent hunger. She hears some noise from the shop entrance and looks outside to see a 7 months pregnant young woman sitting on a bench near the center of the mall walkway just outside of the shop. The pregnant woman has a 12 inch fully loaded sub sandwich, a big sack of Doritos, and a super-sized drink. She's busily scarfing down the sandwich and chips. Jenny stares at the woman and bites her lip.

"Oh my gosh," Jenny thinks, "I can't stand this. I'm so hungry!" She pulls John close to her and whispers in his ear, "Please go to the sub shop and get me the same kind of meal she has. Please, I can't believe how hungry I feel!"

"It's ok, sweetie, I'll get that meal for you. It's probably another effect of the feed. Be right back," John says.

Laura brings over the list and tells Jenny that they do have the items Jenny wants in stock. Laura asks, "Where's your husband, ma'am?" 

Jenny explains as politely as she can that she and John are not married; he's her boyfriend, and he just went to get something for her to eat after they finish in the shop. 

"You're very lucky anyway, ma'am, considering he's here helping you shop for maternity clothes," Laura says with a smile.

"You're right, I'm lucky to have him in my life," Jenny says with a smile.

John returns with the food, which he places behind the register. He hurries back to see Jenny going through the new clothes and getting ready to try them on. "Oh, good, you're back! I was hoping to make a little fashion show out of trying on the new clothes. I figured you would enjoy watching me," Jenny says.

"Yes, I'm looking forward to it! You can step out here like this small hallway is your fashion show runway," John says with a big grin. 

Everything Jenny picked is a few sizes bigger than her usual clothing size to accommodate her pending growth. She strips down to her underwear and slips into her new nightgown. It's a white cotton layered gown with a small pink flower pattern along the neck and shoulders. Its length makes the bottom fall down around her ankles when she puts it on. She likes the look of it in the mirror and steps out into the hallway to sashay around in it.

"Do you like what you see?" Jenny asks as she turns to give him an all-around view.

"I love what I see you beautiful, sweet girl," he says with a big smile.

Jenny puts her hands into the small of her back and pushes her belly out a little. She purposely waddles over to him to entice him just a bit.

"Oh, you're teasing me, wanting to ensnare me in your net of desire, aren't you?" he asks.

"Naturally, but you're already very well ensnared, sweet boy," she says, and then she quickly leans over and gives him a peck on the cheek. She leaps back and says, "Ok, ok, I'll try to be good. Just couldn't resist. I'm going to go through the other clothes now."

Jenny steps back into the dressing room and slips the gown off. She smiles and reaches for the denim overalls. It was then that the tightness/tingling feeling returned to the front of her waistline and she could feel it moving into her hips and behind. She sat down, leaned back and watched her belly swell out about three more inches. Her hips spread out a couple of inches to each side and her behind pushed her up a little bit as it grew a few inches. The feeling passed after another minute. The waistband of her panties slid down underneath her new bump.

"Great," she thinks, "maternity panties here I come". She had hoped to pick some up later when she grew too big for her old stuff, and now she's already to that point. Her old panties are pinching her hips and riding up in the back.

"John, will you come in here a minute please?"

John stepped into the dressing room to find Jenny slumped down on the bench. Her belly was fuller than before. He sat down, put his right hand gently on her bigger bump, and asked, "Was it the same thing that happened in the car?"

Jenny looked at him and nodded yes with a slightly worried look on her face. "It was actually a little more growth this time. Look at my hips and behind," she asks while sitting up. John looks and smiles at the changes. Jenny sees how he looks at her and feels better. He hugs her, gently kisses her cheek and says, "It's ok, honey. It might be a good idea to wait until you completely stop growing before trying any more of the feed. What do you think?"

"Most definitely. When I stop growing I may take a bit more of the feed, but not much. My dream is for a big, pregnant-looking belly, with other natural changes to support carrying it, but I only want to be multiple-birth size--twins, triplets or something like that," she says.

"Don't worry," John says, "You're still getting used to the growth spurts. You'll be ok and I promise I'll take care of you no matter what".

Jenny finishes going through the clothes and winds up picking the nightgown, denim overalls, a jumper, a couple of big T-shirts and a pair of stretch pants. She plans to pick up the rest of her new clothes while getting some more packs of maternity panties. She changes into some panties from the pack from the shop and puts on one of the shirts along with the overalls. She picks things up off of the floor and stuffs her old clothes into the bottom of an extra sack.

Thankfully, her old bra still fits. Her new bras will have to wait until she stops growing and has a chance to get accurate new measurements.

When finished cleaning up, she looks into the mirror again. Her morning growth showing in her reflection now reminds her of a pregnant woman at the end of her first trimester. She smiles down at her slightly bulging belly, strokes the front of it with her right hand and then gathers up her sacks to leave.

Jenny pays Laura for the clothes and walks out to the now empty bench in the mall. She takes out her sandwich and proceeds to stuff it down with even more gusto than the 7 month pregnant woman showed earlier. The tastes of the fresh sub held her almost spellbound as she worked on it until it was gone.

John is sitting back amazed at her eating. "Wow, you really were hungry," he says. 

"Yes, I was starving, but this seems to have satisfied my over-the-top appetite again. Thanks, honey," she says. She leans back, pats her belly and asks, "Are you ready to finish shopping?"

"Sure, where would you like to go now?" he asks.

"To Wal-Mart and then home," she replies.


----------



## PumpkinBelly (Sep 10, 2015)

*Chapter 3*

"That road trip wore me out," Jenny says.

She collapses on her bed and John lays down next to her. Jenny turns over and rests her slightly larger behind in John's lap. He places his hand inside her overalls, rests it on and gently rubs her belly while kissing the back of her head.

Jenny and John are both tired because they had gone to stores in two different towns because besides Wal-Mart, Jenny had forgotten she also wanted to visit two other clothing stores in the next town, Jensen, fifteen miles away from Ellisburg, the town they live closest to where the mall is.

"You had a good time though. You ate five more times before we got back, and I can tell you're still hungry," John says.

"I am not!" Jenny says, even though she knows she's not being honest but doesn't want to admit the truth. She can't stop her hunger. It seems to be going out of control. The small bit of feed is having an overwhelming effect on her. At this rate, she figures that she won't be eating any more of that feed.

"Look, John, I just want to sleep for awhile, ok? Just hold me," Jenny asks.

"Ok, honey, I love you," John says.

"I love you, too," Jenny says before going to sleep.

Jenny tosses and turns while she sleeps and wakes up a couple of hours later snuggled up to John. She looks down and is surprised that her belly has grown to the size she would be at six months pregnant with a single baby, and her belly button has popped out! Her breasts look like they're at least two cup sizes bigger than before and they're both feeling a little sore. The curviness of her hips has been enhanced by at least a couple of more inches on each side, her butt is filling out the back of her overalls more than it was, and she notices she's grown some love handles.

"Great, if all of this can happen in a single day, how big am I going to grow?" she wonders.

Jenny leans over and gently kisses John on his lips. "John, please wake up," she asks. John's eyes open and he smiles into her face then kisses her again. He sits up and then looks surprised as he recognizes the physical changes in Jenny's body. 

"Honey, your body..." he says.

"I know, I'm growing faster than either of us thought possible," she says before he can complete his observation. "I'm feeling a tingling down here in my gut, and I'm still so hungry I can't stand it."

After saying this, her belly grows out a couple of more inches, she feels weak and collapses back onto her left side facing John on the bed. She pushes her hand into the small of her back to stretch and feels her gut swell a tiny bit more.

"Please help me, I need food," Jenny says.

"Oh, baby, I'll get some food for you," John says and jumps up to run to the Broadman kitchen. Once there, he gets out some hoagie buns, sliced roast beef, smoked turkey, tomato slices, sliced red onion, Asiago cheese, sliced pickled banana peppers, mayo and mustard. He quickly puts together three sandwiches and takes them back in to Jenny's room. He unfolds a kitchen towel on the bed in front of her and sets down the plate with a few napkins.

Jenny proceeds to eat the first sandwich within a few seconds of John having set them down. She eats like she hasn't eaten in days, when they both know she last ate a fast food hamburger on the road just a few hours before. Her stomach growls like she's starving as she rushes to fill it. She sits up on the bed with her legs folded in front of her. John slips in behind her so she can lean back against him.

"Thanks," she says between bites.

"No problem," he says as his hands slip into her overalls to caress and pat her growing middle.

Jenny finishes the second sandwich within a few minutes and stops long enough to loudly belch. She beats on her chest a little, and then says, "Sorry about that, I think..." she begins, then stops, clasps the front of her belly again, and continues saying, "...the tingling is back, I feel funny." She looks down and watches her belly grow out another two inches. She then leans over, picks up and devours the last sandwich. "Wow, that's a trip, I'm full again, and now I look about seven months pregnant. This is insane!"

Jenny pats John's hands and pulls them out of her overalls so she can get up. When she straightens up, she starts to walk and realizes her hips have spread and settled to change her usual gait into a waddle. She waddles over to her full length mirror to take a look. She stands with her right side in view, both of her hands supporting her lower back, and sees her belly filling the front of her new overalls.

Jenny looks wonderingly at her changed figure. "I'm going to grow huge if this continues. And, do you want to know what I'm really yearning for in the back of my head now? I want to start having a family with you as soon as possible. I mean, I always figured we would marry and have children in the future because we love each other so much, but I'm feeling compelled to do it now. Does that weird you out?"

John puts both of his hands up with a relaxed look on his face and says, "No more than anything else that's happened. You've grown a lot after eating a very small amount of that feed. And the truth is that the only effect either of us could have figured on before this started was your physical growth. It's possible the feed could be enhancing your fertility, raising your hormone levels, physically changing you inside. Without a physical exam, there's no way to know for sure."

John sits down on the end of the bed and looks back up at her. She's more beautiful to him at this moment than she's ever been before. "Wow, it just hit me, you're so hot now!" Jenny looks a question at him. "I'm sorry, honey, but I think it's more than my usually expected response to your belly growth. I feel more turned on by you at this moment than I have ever been before. That could mean your body is producing a lot more pheromones than it previously did, and they're strengthening the physical attraction between us," he says.

"Although it makes me feel good to hear that," she says with a smile, "we've got to be careful or I could get massively pregnant if we make love while I'm still growing. I could wind up carrying so many babies I'll be stuck in the hospital until I give birth, and then when I have them, how will we take care of them?" she asks with a very worried look on her face.

John gets up slowly, walks over and puts his arms around Jenny from behind. He pats her belly and says, "We would find a way to take care of them if we had to, but I agree with you, we need to find out how your body is changing and not make love until you finish growing."

Jenny waddles over to sit back down on the side of her bed. She reaches down and takes out the telephone directory from underneath her bedside table. She finds the listing for her OB/GYN Dr. Ferguson and calls his office.

"Ferguson Women's Clinic, how may I help you," a bubbily voice answers.

"Hello, my name is Jenny Broadman, and I would like to make an appointment to see Dr. Ferguson as soon as possible."

"How's tomorrow afternoon at 3:30 PM, Ms. Broadman?" the receptionist asks.

"That sounds great, thanks" Jenny says.

The receptionist verified Jenny's appointment was down for the following day. Jenny tells John the appointment time and asks, "Would you please go with me tomorrow?"

"Yes, I want to go, and I'm hoping these effects will pass," he says while hugging her.

"Me, too," she says.

Jenny kissed John goodbye at his car and he went home. She waddled back inside the house, went down the hallway and into her bedroom. She could hear the farm hands out in the distance rounding up the cattle from the far pasture and bringing them back to one of the barns.

She sits down in her rocker and suddenly felt another tingling feeling in her belly. She watches as her bump grows three more inches and then she feels weak again. The hunger thankfully does not return, but that's cold comfort compared to how far her energy level has dropped.

A look of severe tension appears on Jenny's face as she clutches her right side as a sharp pain flares up. Jenny remembered back to helping her sister Julie do Lamaze breathing for labor and starts going through the breathing exercises herself.

After a few minutes, the side pain eases off some but then another sharper pain flares up a minute later in her lower belly. The pain gets so bad tears roll down her cheeks. Julie pushes up out of the rocker, staggers over and collapses on her bed. She clutches her belly while grimacing. The Lamaze breathing is not helping with this one. She takes out her cell phone and dials John.

"Hello," John answers.

"John!" Jenny cries, "I'm having bad pain, please come back!"

"I'm coming back now as fast as I can," John says.

Jenny drops the phone on the floor. She hears a noise and looks up as her bedroom door opens. "What's going on honey, I thought I heard something fall in here..." Jenny's mother Sarah starts to say as she comes in and finds her very pregnant-looking daughter on the bed writhing in pain.

"Jenny! What's going on?" Sarah asks in shock. Jenny is in too much pain to talk. She clutches her belly and scrunches herself up. Sarah rubs her daughter's swollen middle and finds it feels very firm but she doesn't feel a baby moving inside of her. Sarah places the back of her hand on Jenny's forehead and doesn't find evidence of a fever. She looks down and realizes Jenny's belly has swollen bigger since she came in. Sarah picks up the cell phone and dials 911.

John drives back, parks outside of the Broadman home and runs inside. "Hello, Mrs. Broadman, what's wrong?" he asks.

"Jenny's very sick. Her belly is swollen up and she's passed out in pain. I've called an ambulance," she says worriedly.

John goes into Jenny's room, kneels down beside her and puts his hand on the side of her face. "Honey, can you hear me? Jenny?" Jenny doesn't respond and John watches her gut grow just a little bit more as she lays there.

The ambulance arrives and the EMTs examine Jenny, who has since passed out from the pain. "When did your daughter start going into labor, ma'am?" EMT Walker asks.

Sarah answers, "She wasn't going into labor. Until this afternoon, her belly was flat with no signs of any of what's going on now. I have no idea what's wrong with her. I only know she was in so much pain when I came into her room she couldn't talk, and then she passed out."

"Ok, thank you, Mrs. Broadman. We'll finish getting her vitals and take her to the hospital. You're welcome to ride with her in the ambulance," the EMT says.

"I'll follow in my car, Mrs. Broadman," John says.

Sarah turns around and hugs John. "I'm glad you're coming because I know Jenny will want to see you when she wakes up. Please do me a favor and go and get Jenny's Dad and tell him to follow us as soon as he can."

"No problem, I'll go right now, ma'am," he says.

Sam Broadman is walking back up to the house after finishing his afternoon duties in the barn office. The cattle business had picked up tremendously since the introduction of the RTS-792 feed. He looks up and sees an ambulance with its lights and siren on pulling away from his home. "Oh, no," Sam thinks. "Sarah! Jenny!" Sam yells as he starts running towards the house.

"Mr. Broadman!" John yells.

"Yes, John, what's going on?" Sam asks.

"It's Jenny, sir, your wife found her passed out in her bedroom. The ambulance is taking her to Ellisburg Memorial," John says.

"Well, son, let's go!" Sam bellows.

"Yes, sir," John says.

A few hours later Jenny wakes up in her hospital room. She looks down and sees that her gown has been pulled up to uncover her now huge belly, which has small sensors taped all over it. There's an IV in her right arm and a blood pressure monitor on her left arm. Her mother is sitting beside the bed and holding her right hand. John and her father are right behind her.

"What's going on? I feel like I've been hit by a truck," Jenny says.

"What's going on, young lady, is that you're fortunate that you're going to be ok now," Dr. Ferguson says as he walks over to the foot of her bed.

"What?" Jenny starts, but then John stops her. "I'm sorry, honey, I told them what was going on because I thought your life was in danger".

Jenny looks at him and realizes she can't be angry with him about it. Neither of them had ever thought the feed would do anything that would cause her pain or potentially endanger her life. "It's ok, I understand, sweetie," she smiles weakly at him.

"Well, I don't understand," Sam Broadman says, "What could've possessed you to try eating some of the cow feed!"

"Daddy, I promise I'll tell you why I did it later. I'm sorry, I just don't feel comfortable going into it right now," she says.

"Dr. Ferguson, is Jenny going to recover?" Sarah asks.

"Yes, Mrs. Broadman, Jenny is going to recover, but there are some changes in her body that she'll want to know about," he says.

"What changes in my body?" Jenny asks.

Dr. Ferguson brings over an MRI scan and an ultrasound done of Jenny's abdomen due to the enlarged size of her belly. "Your uterus has grown bigger. It hasn't stretched the way it would in a normal pregnancy. It's actually grown to about one hundred times bigger than it was before, which is why you look pregnant. You also have another set of ovaries and fallopian tubes now. Your monthly cycles will probably be more intense than they were before, but all of these changes together mean that you are much more fertile than any other young woman your age I've ever examined," Ferguson says.

Jenny's mother gets a bug-eyed look on her face and her mouth falls open. Her father has the same reaction. John catches her eye and smiles quickly while he has her attention because he knows how happy she's going to be about this later.

When Jenny is released to go home, she pulls her father aside and has that promised conversation with him. "Dad, I took the feed because I saw its effects on the cows and to put it simply, I wanted to have a fat body," she says.

"You did? Why?" Sam asks. He can't understand why his daughter, a straight-A student with a bright future ahead of her would want to get fat.

"Dad, the idea of being fat appeals to me. It turns me on in the same way some of those lame-brained idiots I went to school with got turned on by changing themselves into stick figures with way too much dieting. And to be fair, it's something ancient societies applauded centuries ago. Women used to be encouraged to get fat back then for lots of reasons including protection against the possibility of starving during famines and to help with improving fertility," she says.

"You know I wouldn't want to do anything on purpose to hurt myself, and I figured a little bit of cow feed wouldn't bother me. Your own notes show it drains out of the cows system and leaves nothing behind which could injure a person."

"That's true, but one thing you missed is that my research never covered the effect the feed would have on a person's system if it is still present," he says.

Jenny grimaces. "Yes, you're right, I did miss that point. I'm okay now though!" she says.

Sam Broadman gazed into the eyes of his smiling, heavily pregnant-looking daughter standing a few feet from him. Her hands are in the small of her back to help her maintain her balance supporting her large belly. He threw his arms up. She waddled over and wrapped her arms around him.

"Just promise me something, kiddo," he says.

"What?" she asks.

"If you ever run across anything else in my research that excites you and you want to try, please talk with me about it first?" he asks.

"I'll do that, Dad, thanks," she says and then kisses his cheek.

"Besides, come to think of it, you actually accidentally did me and our family a tremendous favor," Sam says.

"What's that?" Jenny wonders.

"Well, you proved that the cow feed warrants serious research as a fertility treatment for women who have problems getting pregnant and/or carrying to term," Sam says.

"Yeah, that's right isn't it? Well, I guess by the time I get out of school, I'll work with you on that, if you don't mind," she says.

"You're welcome to, honey. After all, you're a shining example of its having unintentionally worked as a fertility treatment, so your input would be great!" he laughs.

About seven months later, Jenny Bradley wakes up in her Ellisburg Memorial hospital room and gets up to transfer herself over to her wheelchair. She and John got married after the feed incident and got right to work on having themselves a family. She became pregnant about a month after their marriage.

John got a job in Ellisburg at a microprocessor manufacturing facility and is going to technical college at night and during the weekends. Jenny's going to school online studying medical research, which she will supplement with in-person courses later for the purposes of working with her father at the fertility research institute they will open together on the ranch in the future. She's also busy setting up a new household in a new home in the far corner of her family's ranch.

Jenny gets herself as comfortable as she can in the wheelchair and leaves her hospital room. She pushes herself slowly down the hallway. It's a bright, sunny day outside. She looks down at herself and sees a pink maternity gown covering her now huge pregnant belly which is resting between her legs. Her popped belly button is at least five inches past her knees, and tiny stretch marks have appeared on the underside of her belly. She has 44DD sized breasts, hips so wide she feels squeezed into the wheelchair, her love handles have grown noticeably larger and she also has a very well-padded backside which sticks out half of a foot when she stands.

A tiny flutter of movement grabs Jenny's attention on the left side of her belly. She rubs it with a small smile and then feels a tiny push against the front right side of her belly. She pats and rubs where the push happened and says, "Good morning sweet babies, I know you're all hungry for breakfast. Don't worry, Mommy's going to get all of us plenty of food to eat in a few minutes."

In spite of all that's happened, Jenny finds it hard to believe she's six months pregnant with four babies. She is following her doctor's recommendation of a couple days stay in the hospital for a check up and some tests before she goes home again. She arrives at a large double doorway at the end of the hall and pushes the right door open with her feet to roll through.

"Hello, sweetheart, how are you feeling this morning?" Jenny's mother asks.

A pretty, blondish-brown haired, brown eyed 41 year old woman pushes up out of a chair and pulls her own dress down over her big belly. Jenny's mother, Sarah, has looked nine months pregnant with twins since she gave birth to Jenny nineteen years before. Sarah had tried every diet and exercise program she could find, but she had had to get used to living in maternity clothes because she just couldn't successfully lessen the incredible weight and circumference of her middle.

Jenny's older sister Julie had inherited the tendency of retaining her big pregnant-looking post-birth figure from their mother.

Sarah waddles ponderously over to Jenny, leans over and gives her a kiss and hug, and then pats Jenny's belly while smiling at her. "I'm ok, Mom, I'm just tired. I'm carrying quadruplets and that tends to take a lot out of me. Plus my back hurts and we're all hungry," Jenny says.

Her mother looks at her with a questioning gaze for that last comment. "Mom, the babies are kicking and moving around a good bit because I can tell they want me to eat, and I'm hungry, too. That's why I said 'we're all hungry' a second ago," Jenny says with a smile.

"Of course, sorry, honey, I should've realized. Well, do you mind if I push you to the cafeteria so we can grab something to eat and talk for awhile?" Sarah asks.

"No, Mom, that would be great, thanks," Jenny says.

Sarah pushes Jenny to the cafeteria and helps her take a food-filled tray to a table so they can eat breakfast. Sarah sits down to half a grapefruit, a slice of buttered toast and coffee. Jenny has a stack of 6 pancakes dripping in butter and maple syrup, a saucer of 4 sausage patties, scrambled eggs, a small plate of bacon and a tall glass of orange juice. Jenny makes short work of the food, and Sarah says, "Goodness, you must have been famished!" 

"Yes, I was," Jenny says, "but I'm feeling much better now!" Jenny leaned back in her chair and rubbed her belly. The babies were satisfied with the food and had stopped moving around quite as much inside of her.

Sarah smiled and asked, "How did the check up with Dr. Ferguson go? Any problems?"

"No problems, except the doctor wants me to make sure I keep my weight up, and I'm like, 'doc, I'm quickly growing into a very big lady, I really don't think we have to worry about that'," Jenny says wryly as she recounted the conversation with her obstetrician.

Sarah laughs and says, "He's probably thinking back to when I was pregnant with Julie. You may not believe it, but I initially had trouble putting on weight during my first pregnancy. I had to use a special high-calorie diet to make certain I gained the thirty pounds that was recommended."

"Your father will tell you I was absolutely miserable. I was an average-sized woman who had never been a heavy eater before, and your dad had to encourage me to eat my extra meals," Sarah continues. "He was a sweetheart though. Each day he would sit down with me on the couch, gather me in his arms and move me over to where I could comfortably sit with my side or back to him. After a lot of kissing and cajoling, he would slowly feed me whatever I was supposed to eat for my extra meal. He would always say it was because he wanted to keep his love and baby healthy. His actions were so loving I couldn't resist his gentle arm-twisting. A small part of it is pretty funny in retrospect when you consider how big I am now," she adds with a grin.

Jenny's eyes widen in surprise and she says, "I had no idea. Did you have the same problem when you were carrying me?"

Sarah answers, "No, by the time you came along the 'damage' to my figure caused by the first pregnancy was done. I was never able to lose the weight I had gained with Julie, and I gained the expected amount of weight with you. Of course, by the time I had you, I was so big I looked like I was getting ready to have full-term twins, which I still do. I wasn't happy about that, but the truth is that it really doesn't matter. The only thing that means something to me is you and Julie were both born healthy and happy, and I would never have risked the health of either of you over my weight or anything else".

"And I can tell you're gaining weight for your babies," Sarah said with a smile while squeezing her daughter's hand.

Jenny replies, "I have to. After my feed experience, my body is openly responding to this pregnancy like it's an unstoppable force, which it is, reshaping me to be the appropriate weight and size for my children. Dr. Ferguson has already said he would like for me to gain at least fifty-two pounds, which considering how big I already am and the way I usually eat," she adds while staring at her empty plates with a grin, "I think I'll reach that weight goal and may possibly grow even bigger. I'm not consciously trying to grow that large though. I don't believe I'll have a choice regarding whatever weight and size I wind up gaining."

"I'm well aware with the way I'm adding my extra bulk that I'm going to be a big new mom, and Dr. Ferguson should be satisfied with my reaching that fifty-two pound mark. Now, if I get a lot bigger than that, then I'll have to tell him that's the way things go sometimes. My only concern is for my babies to be healthy. Nothing else is important to me." Jenny says.

"I had a feeling you'd say that," Sarah responds, "It's good to hear, and I'm glad you have such loving support from your husband." Jenny blushed and smiled. "By the way, where is John? I thought he would be here with you this morning," Sarah asks.

"He's out doing something I asked him to do. He's picking up the new beds for the babies so we can start putting them together when I get home," Jenny says.

"That's sweet, I'll have to come over and help you with that and decorating the nursery," Sarah says.

"I'd love that," Jenny replies with a warm smile. "I'm also going to ask Julie's help online, but she insisted she's coming down and staying to help me and John when they're born. She already has the experience of an added baby with the twins, and we'll need all of the help we can get. And, the help of grandparents is always welcome," Jenny adds.

"With your increased fertility, I wonder how many more pregnancies you're planning?" Sarah teased.

"The strange thing about that is I don't know for sure. John and I want to have a big family, but we don't want to go too crazy with it. Considering how easy it is now for me not only to get pregnant, but also to get pregnant with multiples, it would be better to be a strong believer in birth control most of the time. Just a wild guess, but I'll probably have two more multiple birth pregnancies for our family..." Jenny says.

"For our family?" Sarah inquires.

"Sure, now that I'm thinking about it, with the size of my uterus and increased overall reproductive capilities, I could make very good money as a surrogate for folks who can't carry babies. Which means I actually have the potential of being very pregnant for many years to come," she says with a smile to her mother.


----------



## Lilly82 (Oct 6, 2015)

please write more! its a great story


----------



## PumpkinBelly (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you very much, I'm glad to hear you like it! 

I'm working to find time to write more on a regular basis. It's something I've wanted to do for years but kept putting off. It's dumb that I put it off because I really enjoy writing. I'm glad you like my work, and I hope to have something else written relatively soon.


----------

